# Remote



## Nicosun (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour je viens de télécharger l'App Remote.

J'ai un soucis

Quand je la connecte au Wifi, iTunes me sorts l'onglet Remote dans lequel il faut rentrer les 4 chiffres qui se trouve sur l'écran de l'iphone.

Je saisi donc ces 4 chiffres et iTunes émets le bruit comme s'il y avait un problème et rien ne se passe, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de suite toujours rien.

Si quelqu'un a une idée merci d'avance.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Peut-être une solution ici ?


----------



## Nicosun (27 Mars 2009)

Merci mais non 

j'ai essayé d'enlever le câble ethernet.
Le Pare feu laisse rentrer toutes les connexions entrantes.
J'ai essayé aussi avec le wifi statique dans l'iphone.
La case est bien coché dans préférences.

toujours au même point je rentre le code dans l'onglet remote d'itunes et rien de ne se passe.


----------



## Nicosun (6 Avril 2009)

La mise à jour installé ce matin résous le problème, y a de plus en plus d'a peu prés chez Apple après le cas d'iPhoto


----------

